# Newmarket Sunday Night Jams



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

heyyyy GC,

we've started a fun weekly jam in newmarket and are lookin for players.
the material is newish alt rock with a dose of some classics.
if u wanna jam and are in the area, pm me for the deats about rehearsals.

time is sundays 7pm onwards.
LF: guitar, vox, drums, anything else fun.

keep on rawkin in the free world
-wood


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

bump!
still lookin4:
2nd guitar/vox/drums/etc..


----------

